# Baretta's 2022 Lawn Journal



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Mix of TTTF, PRG, Creeping and Chewing Fescues on the front stage. No Mix in gated yard.

It was a rather wet fall coming off some of the hottest days on record last year. So far this year we're lucky if we get consecutive dry days in a row. Water restrictions kicked in May to one day per week this year. Sounds like June will remain wet as well.

My previous reno got beat up hard. So much so, it thinned out over winter and by spring I had about maybe 35% grass left.

By late February Poa A started to set in. I pulled what I could but within two weeks it was fully infested. Lesson learned here. Although I killed off and fallowed, seeds were in the waiting. It was fine the first year but by the 2nd fall a few plants started to pop-up. I did an overseed going into year 2 so no pre-m was applied.

State of the remainder of the front lawn had thinned out a little. Hardest hit were close to the edges of the driveway. Across the drive some Poa A is visible. Especially where the city had to dig up to install a clean out. I removed some of the dirt they filled back in but still not good enough.

After cleaning up all the debris the first project began.

4/15 - fellow LF member helped me level the lawn. 4 yards of 70/30 sand/compost approx 2200 sqft. No more valley!!! It was then overseeded with Coastal Sun & Shade. No pictures were taken unfortunately. Mother nature handled keeping the soil wet.

4/26 - soil samples were pulled. Used Logan Labs this year.

5/1 - applied Organic Gardener's Pantry cocktail, Urea @ 0.25 lb/n and Lime @ 10 lbs/n

5/21 - did edge work around tree island and pulled the heaths & heathers which were in rough shape. Knocked back some shrubs that didn't take to well to this past winter.

A few plants didn't survive. Surprisingly, some Dahlia's I didn't pull out did.

5/29 - potted Dahlia's (yes late), seeded 2 test pots: #1 Rhizing Moon & Creeping Fescue mix. #2 Coastal Sun & Shade mix

Other notes: Fig tree was late to bud this year (Early June). Temps for the most part have been below seasonal.

The pics
April 2/22 
Poa patch


Across the drive




Main stage


April 15/22
Overseed mix went over 4 yards of sand/compost


May 2/22
Lookie Loo - heard some noise at the back of my house. Thought it was the neighbours. It was this guy.


May 8/22
24 days after overseed


May 22/22
38 days after overseed


Clean edges


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Back up to snuff! Overseed is coming in great! I really like the contoured beds, as I have some too. What's your current and summer HOC?


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

6/3 - Sprayed urea @ 0.15 lb/m

6/8 - Sprayed urea @ 0.25 lb/m

@Chris LI Thanks! Currently cutting @ 2.25". During the summer it was between 2.5" and 3" (no in between setting unfortunately) . I wasn't getting a uniform cut only snipping TTTF in July/August which I didn't like the look of so 2.5" was my go to. I'll be curious to see what it will look like at 3" with new cultivars added.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

6/11 - Logan Labs soil results are in.



Notes:
-Add Potassium
-Add micronutrients
-Improve pH

Photos taken June 12. 
Shame this shrub only flowers for less than 2 weeks.





6/17 - Sprayed Urea @ 0.50 lb/m

Finally had a stretch of dry days with temps in the low 30's C (high 80's low 90's F).

6/25 - First time this year used irrigation.



7/2 - Applied 16-2-15 Mineral Builder @ 0.50 lb/m rate.

7/3 - First app of Hydretain 9 oz/m. Will do follow up monthly apps @ 3 oz/m.

Other notes: Finally getting new deck stair stringers cut with my neighbours help. Hopefully have it completed in the coming days. Still some planting to do where I removed Heaths and Heathers. Cut back overgrown shrubs.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice, uniform color! I really like the contoured, raised beds, and the action shot. :thumbup:


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

@Chris LI Thank you sir.

Currently cutting @ 3.5". Aside from image below and by the driveway the lawn still has nice dark colour. Actually darker than it appears.

7/10 - applied Grub control.

I think this area got reseeded too late in the spring. Young grass didn't stand a chance.




Haven't had a chance to tackle the clover... hopefully soon.


Hoping the Poa coming up tree island side is Annua.






Start on reno of the 900 sqft section opposite side of tree island has been delayed. Weather hasn't been co-operating last few weekends. I'll have to spray glypho late afternoon this week. Dry days coming up.

Plan is to get seed down by mid August as I won't be able to do any physical activity for about a month shortly after. Eye surgery.

Picked up a Greens Master 1000 locally a few weeks ago for $300. Still to find out how old. Pervious owner couldn't get it to start but graciously dropped it off for me. Turns out one of the ignition wires was disconnected. He mentioned the reel to bed knife needs an adjustment. I haven't had time to look at it since but look forward to giving it a good cleaning and try it out. To be used in gated yard area for now.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

7/24 - Reno approx. 800 sqft between house and tree island begins today.

Glypho 6.25 oz + surfactant.

Fallow for 3.5 weeks. Seed down mid August.

Temps this week low to mid 30's (90-95F). It was dry this past week. With exception of a few small dry areas, front stage is looking pretty good. Cut last night @ 3.5".


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

7/30 - Second app of gly + surfactant

Plan was to wait until mid-week but there was a possibility of showers Sunday evening to Thursday. Weather since changed. Lots of green still but noticable change last 24 hrs.

Temps were in the mid 30's (95F) all week. Lawn hasn't been cut in over a week, needs one badly. Parts of the lawn is beginning to lay over. Dormancy is setting in along edges near concrete. The rest looks pretty good considering only getting water one day a week. Temps dropping below 30 after today with hopes of possible shower later in the week.

Seed down day is August 14th.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

8/2 - used the Sun Joe scarifier in two directions.

As of now I still have green spots. Some bits of moss in there too. Can I spray FS on it and still put seed down in 7 days? Memory serves, I don't think I can. 3rd app gly in the coming days.





The rest of the lawn is looking rough around the edges. Hydretain is doing a pretty good job considering only getting about an inch of water per week.

Don't recall it drying up that bad near the Maple. Hope it's not grub damage. I'll have to do some digging. Had a good rain shower more than expected mid last week.



Not surprised with the dry spot closer to the middle here. Crappy dirt was put in with the water main project where the clean out line was put in.



I the middle of another dry spell but not expected as long nor as hot. Low 30's.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Plan was to have seed down mid August but I'm leaning now on doing a complete renovation next year. I really liked the colour of Rhizing Moon TTTF so it would most likely be mono on the front and side open area. Notes it's excellent in shade. Still unclear why RM and Creeping Fescue in my shade area was completely wiped out this past winter.

RM cuts well between 0.5" to 3" so maybe I can get in a few runs with the GM 1000 then grow it taller into late spring/summer. Plan is to maintain the gated yard lawn with reel. Rhizing Moon/Mazama is what I'm leaning towards there.

Also tired of getting up early to setup my above ground irrigation so plan is to get an underground done next spring.

Lawn hasn't had any irrigation in over 2 weeks as I recover from surgery (no playing outside). August continues to be dry with temps in the high 80's. For the most part much of the lawn is still green considering how few waterings (permitted once a week) and as mentioned.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Since last post lawn has been cut twice. Most recently I ran the dethatcher over to lift up mated grass and cut at 2.25". Lawn is still laying mostly dormant. Lawn has been irrigated twice the last 3 weeks with one day shower 0.3". Since mid June mother nature has only dropped us 1.5" of precipitation. Above normal temps continue into next week. No fert down yet since the spring.

Have some mole damage across the drive leaving me about 10 mounds so far. A trip to Home Hardware for some Giant Destroyer should take care of it.

Still plan to do some spot overseeding.


----------

